# *.APK Datei automatisch installieren?



## Schlucki6666 (18. Feb 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde;
Nach langem darf ich mich mal wieder mit einer Frage, einem kleine Problem, an euch wenden.
Ich habe für meine Arbeit eine App geschrieben. Diese funktioniert soweit tadellos und wird intensiv verwendet .
Da ich in dieser App jedoch auch persönliche Daten verwende bzw. verwendet werden, will ich diese nicht über den Google Mark veröffentlichen. Die App wird zur Zeit von mir persönlich an Kollegen weitergegeben, welche die App verwenden wollen.
Das Problem ist dabei die "Verteilung", wenn ich ein Update vorgenommen habe, dass die Kollegen auch in den Genuss kommen, ohne großen Aufwand. Es ist wohl über die App die Möglichkeit gegeben das Update herunter zu laden, muss aber anschließend "per Hand" installiert werden. Da einige Kollegen dazu aber, mangels technischen Verständnis, nicht in der Lage sind,  möchte ich die Installation des Updates nun automatisch durchführen lassen.
Also download des Updates, mit anschließender automatischer Installation der APK Datei!
Hab wohl schon gesucht im WWW aber ich finde nur immer Infos zum ausführen von EXE Dateien nicht aber von APK. Und diese Infos haben mich nicht wirklich weitergebracht .
Könnt ihr mir kurz eine Hilfestellung geben, wie ich eine APK Datei automatisch installieren lassen kann oder einen Hinweis wo bzw. wie ich weiterkomme?

Danke im voraus
Schlucki


----------



## Battleju (18. Feb 2017)

Diese Lösung ist zwar eher provisorisch, aber sie sollte dein Problem lösen. Du bringst das Update einfach als "neue App" raus und lädst sie dann z.B. bei sowas wie MediaFire oder Dropbox hoch. Dort können dann deine Kollegen die "neue App" als Apk herunterladen. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch nie eine "patch-apk" gesehen. Wenn das Update eig. eher nur Änderungen sind, lässt sich das vllt. mit Variablen per Download innerhalb der App lösen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir zumindest etwas helfen.
lg bttl


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (18. Feb 2017)

Wie Battleju bereits schrieb wird für deinen Fall das anbieten der APK über eine Cloud am einfachsten sein. Kannst beispielsweise auch über Google Drive machen und die APK dort immer updaten und für deine Mitarbeiter freigeben. Dann musst du denen nur noch sagen, dass ein Update vorliegt und die ziehen sich die APK neu aus der Cloud und installieren die neu. Alternativen zum öffentlichen Play Store gibt es auch, wird aber für deinen Fall viel zu aufwendig (und wahrscheinlich auch zu teuer): https://incapptic.com/blog/enterprise-app-store/5-wege-eine-mitarbeiter-app-zu-verteilen/ (habe nicht den kompletten Artikel gelesen).

Die APK automatisch installieren zu lassen ist, meines Wissens nach, nicht möglich. Wenn doch, dann bitte mich bitte korriegieren.


----------



## Schlucki6666 (19. Feb 2017)

Danke für eure Info;
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist über die APP bereits die Möglichkeit gegeben die "neue" Version, wenn Änderungen vorgenommen wurden an der APP, herunter zu laden. Die wird automatisch im Download Ordner des Handys abgelegt und kann von dort auch installiert werden.
Das Problem ist eben, dass es viele Kollegen gibt, die mit der Technik des Installierens nicht so richtig vertraut sind, daher will/wollte ich dies automatisch durchführen lassen.
Aber danke für eure Info!
@SeriousD0nkey: werde mir mal den Artikel ansehen 

Lg
Schlucki


----------



## dzim (23. Feb 2017)

Hm. Ist vielleicht nicht ganz das, was du hören willst, aber du könntest es schon trotzdem über den Store machen. Mach einfach eine Alpha/Beta-Tester-Google+-Community. So kannst du beschränken, wer teilnehmen darf und andere Leute, als die in der Community vorhandenen, bekommen keinen Zugriff auf die App, solange du sie nicht produktiv schaltest... Gerade für weniger technisch Versierte ist das IMHO noch der einfachste Weg.


----------

